# Helios Nutrition Summer Blowout Sale!!!



## Spongy (May 29, 2015)

Well, the time has come once again for Helios Nutrition to run one of our epic sales on summer diets!  This sale is limited to the first 10 PAYING customers.

My diet programs usually run $699 for 12 weeks of nutrition coaching and meals.  I tend to run a deal for UGBB members giving them the same program and service for $449.  I will be running a special priced at just $250 for a full 10 weeks of nutrition counseling and diets!  

Those who have used Helios' service can attest to the amazing transformations that are possible with an airtight and locked in diet.  Many members of this board have had great success and have continued on to tweak their own diets once they are done with my program.  My goal is to not just provide you with a meal plan, but to actually teach you what works for your specific body type and genetic grouping.

You will still get unlimited dieting tweaks and feedback on your progress.  This means I will tweak your diet as many times as needed during your 10 week run to ensure you leave my program with a diet that is absolutely locked in to your personal goal!

All of my diets are 100% custom built from scratch utilizing the information you give me initially.  From their we tweak tweak tweak and tweak until you have a diet as close to perfection as possible.  

Ladies and gentlemen, this is what I do and I do it very very well.  You will not find a better and more approachable source for online nutrition counseling and diet planning.  My spreadsheets and exchange lists provide a MASSIVE advantage over other programs.  The amount of options you will have running a Helios Nutrition program will stun you.

I have worked with everyone from the mom and pop next door to IFBB pros and fitness models.  My philosophy is that there is absolutely no dieting goal that cannot be reached as long as the client is willing to put in the work and the goal is genetically obtainable.

I have recently sold my local nutrition businesses and have moved to working entirely online.  This move will allow me to focus 100% on my online clients and ensure they are getting the best service in the business.  

Please send any questions to Heliosnutrition@gmail.com

This is a great opportunity for those of you on the fence about online nutrition services to give it a whirl at a very very low cost when considering the effort I put in.  


*Once again:  $250 gets you 10 weeks of the absolute best nutrition services online.  *

What are you waiting for?  Shoot me an email and lets get you to your goal!

Heliosnutrition@gmail.com


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 29, 2015)

You guys are retarded if you don't jump on this... even herm got lean which I didn't even think was possible.


----------



## Spongy (May 29, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> You guys are retarded if you don't jump on this... even herm got lean which I didn't even think was possible.



Yeah, Herm has been killing it!


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 29, 2015)

Where's herm been? He die of starvation?


----------



## Tren4Life (May 29, 2015)

Guys I put on 20 pounds and lost 2 inches from my waist on one of Spongys recomps. Best money I ever spent.


----------



## Spongy (May 29, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> Guys I put on 20 pounds and lost 2 inches from my waist on one of Spongys recomps. Best money I ever spent.



Thanks for the props brother!


----------



## bugman (May 30, 2015)

Filling out my info as we speak!  I'm ready to do this..


----------



## Spongy (May 30, 2015)

bugman said:


> Filling out my info as we speak!  I'm ready to do this..



Info received, thanks brother!


----------



## mickems (May 30, 2015)

Spongy said:


> Info received, thanks brother!



Hey Spongy, I sent my info in.


----------



## Spongy (May 30, 2015)

mickems said:


> Hey Spongy, I sent my info in.



Looking through it now good sir


----------



## conan (May 31, 2015)

Spongy is a respected member of this board and a stand up guy that knows his sh!t.  If I didn't already have a coach I would be jumping on this opportunity.  If you're sick of spinning your wheels and not making any progress, shoot this guy an email and he'll get you on the right track.  His client's results speak for themselves!


----------



## LeanHerm (May 31, 2015)

I'm alive and 225lbs which is insane.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 31, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> You guys are retarded if you don't jump on this... even herm got lean which I didn't even think was possible.


yeah thanks for the vote of confidence.


----------



## Jada (May 31, 2015)

Pm sent...


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 1, 2015)

For those of you that haven't worked with Spongy yet......you need to!  He's gotten my diet on point and I've seen phenominal results!


----------



## Paolos (Jun 1, 2015)

I have a coach or I would be jumping on this myself for sure. For those riding the fence a diet coach
is the first investment you should make before you spend $$ on anything else.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 3, 2015)

Lots of inquiries but so far only 2 takers!  Plenty of spots left!


----------



## hogs4us2 (Jun 3, 2015)

I sent you an email


----------



## hogs4us2 (Jun 4, 2015)

Spongy, just make payment through PayPal and ready to get started is?


----------



## hogs4us2 (Jun 5, 2015)

Spongy, my above post should have read "I just made/sent payment using PayPal"


----------



## goodfella (Jun 5, 2015)

What if one doesn't like eating fish or tuna? This still possible? 

I think the one thing that's sorta held me back from spreading money on diet is the fear that their just going to list a bunch of stuff for you to eat that may not set to well for your taste or your digestion. Is there ways of working around this or you just suppose to stick it out? Something I've always been interested in but just on the fence about.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jun 5, 2015)

are you knowledgeable on gut health? gluten free, dairy free diets. fermented foods, etc. I have chrons so my needs are quite special which is why ive always found it best to figure it out for myself, half the time I cant figure out what will agree its been a difficult couple years.


----------



## bsw5 (Jun 6, 2015)

Shot you an e-mail


----------



## Spongy (Jun 6, 2015)

goodfella said:


> What if one doesn't like eating fish or tuna? This still possible?
> 
> I think the one thing that's sorta held me back from spreading money on diet is the fear that their just going to list a bunch of stuff for you to eat that may not set to well for your taste or your digestion. Is there ways of working around this or you just suppose to stick it out? Something I've always been interested in but just on the fence about.



The amount of options you will have will blow your mind.  I have a lot of clients with dietary restrictions and have no issues finding they enjoy the meals.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 6, 2015)

Fsuphisig said:


> are you knowledgeable on gut health? gluten free, dairy free diets. fermented foods, etc. I have chrons so my needs are quite special which is why ive always found it best to figure it out for myself, half the time I cant figure out what will agree its been a difficult couple years.



I am, but these diets are usually a bit more intensive.  I have worked with many chrons and celiac clients


----------



## Spongy (Jun 6, 2015)

bsw5 said:


> Shot you an e-mail



Responded, thanks!


----------



## Spongy (Jun 6, 2015)

7 spots left


----------



## Spongy (Jun 11, 2015)

6 spots left!  First round of diets going out Friday for a Monday start!


----------



## Pinkbear (Jun 11, 2015)

Spongy made isn't possible to see my dick again!
Thanks spongy


----------



## Krogard (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm gonna shot you an email. Let's see if we can work this out.


----------



## goodfella (Jun 18, 2015)

Bump, is this still going on? Sent you a email


----------



## Spongy (Jul 6, 2015)

3 spots left!  it's not too late!


----------



## bugman (Jul 6, 2015)

I can't wait to get started.  I am very impressed with every aspect of mine and Mrs bug's experience with Helios Nutrition.   

Spongy has been very professional and has answered every question we had. Not only answered it, but replied quickly so we didn't have play guessing games. 

These 3 slots will fill fast so don't wait.


----------

